# Will a tank un-cycle?



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

For example, if a tank is finished cycling. I add a CUC and a cleaner shrimp... and not add fish at all for a while, will the lack of ammonia evenually starve out the nitro bacteria? Or is a CUC itself sufficient in maintaining the tank?

The reason i ask this is I sense my 6 gallon tank is almost completed its cycle. I plan to add a CUC within the month. BUT since I'm a total newbie I havn't decide on the fish or the coral. I am leaning towards 2 yellow coral goby whom i read live best with corals. However as of now my knowledge towards Corals are very very limited. So I am going to take my time... is that alright?

Do I need to feed by cuc for the duration or they can just eat the algae on live rock?

also... since I am here~ My live rocks are very bumpy and there are hardly any flat service. Is it going to be a problem for hosting corals?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Without a source of ammonia, your bacteria will die off. However, some of it will go into "hibernation" and become "active" again once there is a food source.

Just add a couple of hermit crabs or something and feed them some fish pellets, that should keep the tank cycled for the time being.

As for coral placement, it depends on what coral you are buying. Some are brancing, and can be propped up in between crevices and holes, others you may need to buy some putty to place them and keep them where you want them.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

IMO

Cycling is a continuous process which never really "ends".....just constantly adjusting to the bioload in the tank. Unless a tank is completely sterile there will be a nitrogen cycle...something will live, feed, and die.

It would be somewhat redundant to try and simulate the load by feeding, unless you know how much the addition of a fish would affect the nitrogen cycle in a tank. I would leave the tank as is and monitor parameters closely any time livestock is added (slowly).

I've found that a tank will adjust itself rather quickly to break down Ammonia, and Nitrite, but Nitrate....well that's a whole other story.

I'd add the CUC after livestock.....unless you plan on feeding them. I've been running without a CUC for about a year, but I'm bare bottom which helps

As for livestock....have a look here


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

A tank with proper diversity (bacterial) will balance itself.... 

Its one of the reasons why adding livestock slowly is ideal. It gives the bacteria and the cycle enough time to stabilize. 

If you add things too quickly there is a chance of having a period where livestock will suffer with ammonia that isnt being broken down fast enough


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I just started a tank and I agree with the others that it is best to gradually add species to the tank.

I started with crabs, then nassaurius snails, then a coral, then a few more. I waited at least a week between adding new things. 

Even now with my tank at the 6 month mark I have noticed that it is still maturing. The pods and planaria that I had before are still there, but there is a lot fewer of them. I now have an explosion of collonista snails. I didn't add my fish until the 5th month mark.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

bioload said:


> IMO
> 
> Cycling is a continuous process which never really "ends".....just constantly adjusting to the bioload in the tank. Unless a tank is completely sterile there will be a nitrogen cycle...something will live, feed, and die.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with Bio on cycling. However, from my experience with Nano's they are always a bit tricky when adding livestock prior to a CUC. I usually pick up a few snails and hermits and monitor the levels after a week or so. You can feed them, but very small amounts (As per Bio, monitor your nitrate).


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Theres different types of "clean-up-crew"

The kind that eat leftover food like hermits/crabs/nass snails

And the kind that eat algae (most snails)

Typically you want the algae CUC in your tank after a cycle to keep the algae in check... then add livestock.... then add some cleanup crew for the leftover waste


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Kweli said:


> Theres different types of "clean-up-crew"
> 
> The kind that eat leftover food like hermits/crabs/nass snails
> 
> ...


I agree. Becareful not to add too many as you will not have a sufficient supply for snails such as Mexican Turbo Snail (they will die without a supply of algae).


----------

